# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Rock slide

## Belair_Boy

This is more of an Oh S#!t than a mistake.  
Very large section of rock slid out of batter and crushed some bargain eBay scaffolding.  It needed to be removed at a later date so I can look on the bright side and think of all the time it has saved with a rock breaker.

----------


## strangerep

It could have been worse. My neighbours experienced a similar rock movement,
but much larger, and it was _under_ their house. (They'd been excavating huge
amounts of rock beneath an existing house.)  I woke up in the night wondering 
what all the jack hammering and sundry noises were nextdoor, and realized
next morning that the experts had been there trying to create an emergency
stabilization solution. 
Floaters in batter. Horrible stuff.

----------


## ringtail

Good size gibba that one

----------


## Handyjack

Just as well it was your scaffold and not mate's or rented. If only the scaffold is damaged that's good - you weren't.  :Blush7:

----------


## Jim Carroll

Now that the rock has moved how stable is the rest of the ground around there.
Would not want the rest to slide out.

----------

